# [2010] Paradise Dreams Travel & Tours ?????



## DonnaD (Aug 20, 2010)

HAS ANYONE HAD ANY EXPERIENCE, GOOD OR BAD WITH PARADISE DREAMS TRAVEL AND TOURS????  I got a call from them today that offers 2 night stay in Ft. Lauderdale  Marriott or Sheraton then transfer from hotel to Norweigan Sky for 3 day tour to Bahamas, then transfer back to airport. It also includes a week in 1 of 3500 resort condos in many places in the world.  The total cost of the package is $898 for 2 persons.  We have 36 months in which to book our travel. Anyone had any experience with them??? I am looking for HELP. Thanks, DonnaD


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't say anything about them, specifically, but at a minimum these packages come with all sorts of conditions that they fail to tell you about...

What they don't tell you, or attempt to hide in fine print, is that...
-- You may have to pay add'l port+departure taxes when booking or on site, which could add 50%.
-- Only mid-week, off-season dates will be available for the both the cruise + resorts.
-- The resort condos will be a 2nd tier TS set-up and you must attend a H-P sales pitch.
-- You have to book travel to the resort thru them at an inflated "standard fare" price.
-- The resort will likely assess a significant resort or mainentance fee.
-- You could arrange your own travel and rent a condo w/o these headaches.

With a little effort, you could put this package together yourself at a significant savings.
Bottom line: Don't buy anything over the phone, no matter what assurances are made.
Insist on full documentation and read the fine print carefully.


----------



## maxdad (Apr 20, 2011)

I was called by this company and offered a FREE Caribbean cruise on Norwegian Sky as a promotion in hopes to get out the word that their company had great vacation packages.I was told there would be a $99.00 port fee for each person. I was told I could also get a 3 night stay at a resort in Florida for a discounted amount, but I was not obligated to buy it. When I said I was interested in the cruise but not the resort, I was transferred to a different person who made an attempt to talk me into buying the resort stay. When I declined to pay the extra money for the resort, he said "good by" and hung up on me.

I looked up the company on google and called them back. After a fruitless conversation with a "customer service" person, I was transferred to a "manager". The Manager told me I could get the cruise for $199.00 per person and he would email me the information and call me back the following day. 

He never called back, so two days later I called them back. Now the price went up to $298.00 per person. I told them it was against the law to "bait and switch" where I was from, and the "customer service" person hung up on me. I called back one more time to see if they would give me the cruise for the original offered price, but she told me the price was now $298.00 per person, take it or leave it! 

These people are scammers, offer you a free cruise and then change the deal. That is blatantly against the law!


----------

